# Fischereiaufseher werden!



## Markus_NRW (14. Juni 2005)

Mich plagt schon seid einiger Zeit, was man genau machen muss um den Schein des Fischereiaufsehers zu machen und wo man sich dafür anmelden kann usw. welche vorraussetzungen man erfülllen muss usw.
Wie sieht das dann aus, welche Gebiete kann man dann kontrollieren?? wovon hängt sowas ab???
Hab soweit mit hilfe von google, darüber nix gefunden.
Hoffe es kann mir hier jemand helfen.
Gruß Markus


----------



## Seelachs (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher werden!*

Hallo,
ich kann hier leider nur für das Bundesland Bayern sprechen.
du musst im Besitz eines Fischerreischeines sein,
anmelden zu dem Kurs kann dich nur ein Verein, d.h. in aller Regel meldet dieser auch nur seine Mitglieder an.
Anmelden wird er aber nur, wenn Bedarf ist.
Da der Kurs mit Kosten verbunden ist und diese auch der Verein trägt.
Der Kurs dauert  Abende und umfasstdas Komplette Fischereirecht, Fischkunde usw.
es wird alles durchgepowert ohne wenn und aber, weil sie davon ausgehen das du deinen Fischereischein ja schon hast und du dich voll auskennst.
Ich muss sagen ohne jetzt jemanden Angst zu machen, die 3 Abende waren heftig.
Am Tag musste noch büffeln, da zumindest ich, ja schon wieder etliches vergessen habe, aus meiner Fischerreischein Prüfung.
Am Samstag wardann die Prüfung, die allerdings nur Müdlich ist.
Bei uns waren es 5 Prüfer und jeder fragte ein anderes Fach ab.
Nach ca. 6 Wochen bekommst du deine Staatlich beglaubigte Urkunde als Fischereiaufseher, soweit du bestanden hast.
Dann kann dich dein Verein oder irgendein Besitzer eines Fischereigewässers als Fischereiaufseher für sein Gewässer beim zuständigen Landratsamt bestellen.
Dieses prüft deine Urkunde und den Antrag des Antragstellers.
Wenn alles in ordnung ist bekommst du dann vom Landratsamt eine Plakette als Fischereiaufseher mit Nr., einen Ausweis mit Bild und in dem steht wo du kontrolieren darfst bzw. berechtigt bist. Manche LRA verlangen auch einen Tätigkeitsbericht, das ist aber total unterschiedlich.
Wenn noch Fragen offen sind dann melde dich.
Hoffe geholfen zu haben.
Ob es in NRW auch so ist?
Schau mer mol.


----------



## Garfield0815 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher werden!*

Zu allererst mußt du mal, für NRW, in Albaum bei der Landesanstalt für Ökologie, Bodenordnung und Forsten (kurz LÖBF) die Lehrgänge "Gewässerwart 1 und 2" hinter dich bringen.
Dauert jeweils 1 Woche und ist jede Menge Stoff zu lernen.
Hab ich auch über den Verein gemacht.
Das ist Grundvoraussetzung.
Danach bist du Qualifiziert z.B. für den Prüfungsausschuß und/oder Fischereiaufseher.
Wie es danach weitergeht weiß ich allerdings nicht.
Kannst dich ja mal in Albaum erkundigen.
Hier ist mal die Anschrift:

Landesanstalt für Ökologie, Bodenordnung
und Forsten Nordrhein-Westfalen (LÖBF)
Dez. 51 u. 52 Fischerei
Heinsberger Str. 53
57399 Kirchhundem-Albaum
Tel.02723 / 779 -0, Fax 02723 / 779 -34


----------



## Bergtroll (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher werden!*

Hallo

Ich wurde dann nach den Lehrgängen vom Pächter bei der Unteren Fischereibehörde als Fischereiaufseher vorgeschlagen.

Es folgte dann eine Belehrung mit anschließender Vereidigung sowie der Aushändigung des Dienstausweises und der Dienstmarke.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Markus_NRW (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher werden!*

hm, dann sollte ich mich mal auf in einen Verein machen  Fischereischein hab ich ja schon was länger.
Danke schon mal für die vielen Antworten


----------



## Markus_NRW (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher werden!*

Mich hat das halt mal so interessiert. Man könnte dann vielleicht endlich mal das illegale Angeln ein wenig mit abschrecken. In meinen Augen müsste mehr kontrolliert werden !!!


----------



## Markus_NRW (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher werden!*

Das mir schon klar  
Solchen " Jugendlichen " wenn sie zumindest den Schein und alles haben, würde ich sicher nicht das volle Programm beschehren. Man weiß doch auch selber, dass man mal was vergessen hat und so. Nur leute die nix davon haben und sowas dann auch noch dreiss ausüben, sollten dann schon mal einen drauf bekommen. Wobei ich nicht alleine kontrollieren würde. Man weiß ja nie auf was für leute man dann trifft.


----------



## Garfield0815 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher werden!*



			
				Markus_NRW schrieb:
			
		

> Man weiß ja nie auf was für leute man dann trifft.


Sehr richtig |rolleyes 
Viel Erfolg, übrigens ich denke so schnell wird das alles nicht klappen.
Die Lehrgänge sind sehr gefragt............
Aber trotzdem  #6  #6


----------



## Lukas1603 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher werden!*

hey leute ich wollte mal fragen wie es heute aussieht wenn man fischereiaufseher werden möchte (in nrw)...
braucht man immernoch die beiden lehrgänge und gibt es ein midestalter und so weiter... 

lg lukas #h


----------



## Lukas1603 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher werden!*

gibt es gar keinen, der sich da auskennt ;+


----------



## weserwaller (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher werden!*

Da kann Dir geholfen werden ....

http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/index.php


----------



## kati48268 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher werden!*

Es gibt 2 "Arten" von Fischereiaufsehern
- den amtlichen (um den ging's im Trööt zuvor)
- den Vereinsinternen
Sprich den Vorstand deines Vereins zu Beidem an, wenn Interesse besteht. Allerdings solltest du vielleicht noch 2 Jährchen damit warten.


----------



## Heringskiller89 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher werden!*

Mich würde das auch Intressieren aber wqie in Sachsen????

Hat da einer ne idee Wo und wie??
Danke


----------



## Locke4865 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher werden!*



Heringskiller89 schrieb:


> Mich würde das auch Intressieren aber wqie in Sachsen????
> 
> Hat da einer ne idee Wo und wie??
> Danke



Was solls denn für einer werden?
Verbands oder staatlicher?


----------



## Heringskiller89 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher werden!*

Kommt drauf an was ist einfacher?

und krigt man da was dafür oder ist das Ehrenamtlich?


----------



## wusel345 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher werden!*

Vielleicht helfen dir diese Links weiter:

www.rhein*fischerei*-*nrw*.de/merkblatt.pdf

www.asv-dalbke.de/Gesetzeskunde_*NRW*.pdf

http://www.gw-forum.de/showthread.php?275-Lehrgang-Gew%E4sserwart-I-des-LANUV-NRW


----------



## Niersfischer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher werden!*

Hi beisammen,

Wer in NRW ehrenamtlicher FA werden möchte, braucht erst mal einen Verpächter oder Vereinsvorstand, der einen für seine Gewässer bei der UFB (Untere Fischereibehörde) vorschlägt und empfiehlt. Sonst wäre man FA ohne Gewässer.

In aller Regel wird von der jeweiligen UFB verlangt:


Mindestens 10 Jahre Inhaber eines Fischereischeins zu sein
ein sauberes, einfaches polizeiliches Führungszeugnis
und zumindest die Teilnahme am ersten GW-Kurs in Albaum

Meine UFB hat es mit dem Kurs nicht ganz genau genommen. Ich durfte auch nachholen, musste aber seinerzeit glaubhaft versichern, dass ich dies tue.

Zudem reicht es aber nicht aus, nur oben genannte Voraussetzungen zu erfüllen. Du musst dich in Gesetzeskunde fit machen, sonst kann es ganz schnell passieren, dass du dir böse in den Finger schneidest. Man hat schon mal schnell eine Gegenanzeige kassiert, weil man sich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnt.

Edit: @Heringskiller:

Einfach ist anders! Nein, als ehrenamtlicher FA bekommst du nichts. Nichts außer dem guten Gefühl etwas für die Allgemeinheit getan zu haben. Und dabei ist es egal wie viel Sprit zu verfährst oder wie viele Stoßdämpfer du auf den Feldwegen NRWs schrottest oder wie viel Zeit du bereit bist zu opfern. Und das ist GUT so!


----------



## TheFisherking (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher werden!*

Was ist denn eigentlich mit der C&R-Problematik als Aufseher?
Wenn ich zu einem Verein gehöre, muss ich ja deren Anweisungen folge leisten
nach dem Motto "wessen Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich sing".

Dabei sieht die Rechtslage u.U. etwas anders aus.
Wie verantwortlich wäre ich denn, wenn ich C&R dulde, weil der Vorstand es z.B. will?

Nicht, dass man sich aus Idealismus um den Job bewirbt und am Ende des Tags auch noch Ärger bekommt.


----------



## Niersfischer (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher werden!*

Hi Andy,

wenn der Vorstand unter der Hand C&R duldet, wird er kaum jemanden an die UFB empfehlen, der nicht mit deren Meinung konform geht. Er wird sich jemanden heraus picken, der auf ihrer Wellenlänge surft und nur die Dinge ahndet, die in ihre/seine Auslegung der Gesetze und Verordnungen passt. Er wird also ihr Lied singen.

In anderen Bundesländern ist man da weiter. Dort werden FAs an Gewässern eingesetzt, die oft nichts mit dem Verein am Hut haben. So kommt es erst gar nicht zu Schmusereien.

Hier bei uns in NRW darf der ehrenamtliche nur die Gewässer kontrollieren, die im Ausweis aufgeführt sind. Alle anderen, auch die FoPus dürfen nur von "echten" Amtspersonen kontrolliert werden. Als da wären, die Polizei, das O-Amt und die UFB oder OFB selber. Als FoPu-Besitzer dürftest du kaum interessiert sein, dir einen eigenen FA ins Haus zu holen.

Wenn oder falls du mal die Gelegenheit bekommst FA zu werden oder es schon bist, lass dir von mir empfehlen, dass es nur einen Weg geben kann und der schert alle über einen einzigen Kamm, nämlich den, der rechtlichen Lage. Ende

Was wäre wenn ... man einen Gastangler dafür rügt, dass er keine geeignete Anladehilfe mit sich führt und während dessen nebenan ein Vereinskumpel sein Camp aufbaut und den gleichen Fehler begeht. Wie will man da wegsehen? 

Ich weiß von FAs, die vor einem Rundgang am Gewässer erst einmal eine Ehrenrunde mit dem Auto am Gewässer vollführen. So weiß jeder: Es wird gleich kontrolliert. Diesen Weg hat er sich entsonnen, um genau diesem Ärger zu entgehen. 

Gruß

Mattes


----------



## TheFisherking (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher werden!*

Vielen Dank für diese ausführlichen Erklärungen!
Ich würde mich in der Tat dafür interessieren, 
werde aber erstmal eine Weile dem Job den Vortritt lassen ;-)
Die kritischen Dinge beim Angeln interessieren mich 
aber trotzdem schon.


----------

